# Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen



## 4DBonita (26. Februar 2010)

*Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

Hallo 

ich bin kein Noob mehr, eher ein nerd.. google, forensuchen usw. hab ich auch alles versucht.


Das Problem:
Ich kann den Spielen kein Antialiasing aufzwingen!
Nur, wenn das Spiel Optionen für AA anbietet geht es, ansonsten sind alle Einstellungen im Nvidia-Treiber nutzlos!

Niemand kann mir erzählen, dass Nvidia karten zu schlecht sind um einer 3D-Berechnung AA zu verpassen, auch wenn es vom Developer nicht vorgesehen ist.
Mein Verständnis von Grafikkarten reicht aus um mir zu sagen, dass so etwas geht.

konkret stört mich das z.B. wieder bei "Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing", aber auch bei einigen anderen. Meistens bei Konsolenportationen.

Manchmal wirkt es so, als wäre ein Hauch von min. 2xAA da, aber es ist wirklich höchstens ein Hauch.

Liegt es am Nvidi-Treiber?
kann mir eig. nicht vorstellen, dass ich den falsch eingestellt habe.
Aber natürlich kann ich bei Bedarf nachträglich meine Einstellungen/Versuche posten.


mein System:
8800GTS 320MB von Sparkle (leider, sobald wie möglich kommt natürliche  ne ATI her)
C2D E6750 @2x3GHz
6gb ddr2
Gigabyte P35
win 7 ultimate 64 bit

freue mich über Antworten.

nachtrag: Downsampling als Alternative geht mit meiner *+ä°#ä GraKa nicht -.-"
oder gibt es mittlerweile möglichkeiten? warum gibts dazu eig. keine ordentlichen deutschen Tutorials!? welchen Treiber/hack braucht man, kann doch nicht so schwer sein.

interessiert mich aber, ob ich mit den Problemen alleine bin oder ob alle nvidia user gearscht sind.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

Ähm, so richtig verstehe ich Deine Frage nicht 

Haste mal einen Screenshot von den nvidia Optionen?
btw. Bin wunschlos glücklich mit nvidia

Leih Dir erstmal eine ATI ^^.


----------



## 4DBonita (27. Februar 2010)

*settings und screens*

Die Frage ist ganz einfach: *Wieso haben meine Einstellungen im nvTreiber keine Wirkung?*


----------



## DarkMo (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

also das du bei diesem knallbunten konsolen ruß überhaupt noch irgendwelche pixel-kanten enddecken kannst... respekt ^^ 50% vom bild sin doch eh total verschwommen, so wie das aussieht. aber an sich funzt das doch so, das die graka das bild berechnet, wie es das spiel ausgibt un dann hinterher (vor der eigentlichen ausgabe) nochmal AA drüberlaufen lässt oder? un dann müsste das egal bei welchem spiel (oder eben ob konsolen portierung oder nich) funtzen. eigentlich ^^


----------



## 4DBonita (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

dass 50% des Bildes bewegungs-unscharf sind ist ja nicht der Normalzustand^^ die Screens sind einfach während eines Turboschubs gemacht 

Die Bewegungsunschärfe ist doch nicht schlecht, im Vergleich zu dem (nicht)Antialiasing -.-"


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

Weil das Spiel kein AA supportet?


----------



## 4DBonita (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

das ist doch kein Grund, es ist die GraKa, die das 3D berechnet und bitteschön auch antialiasen soll.

also ich als GraKa würde mir dann halt was einfallen lassen, kann doch nicht sein dass die sowas nur kann, wenn das Spiel es anbietet?!?!?

hab mir schon gedacht, dass das sie Antwort ist <.<

*Wo gibt es den gehackten Treiber, der Antialiasing erzwingen kann?*

bzw. welchen Änderungen muss man vornehmen um AA ins Spiel zu intigrieren?
Mit Sicherheit wurden schon universal-Patchs entwickelt, warum findet man die nicht???


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

Das ist sehr wohl ein Grund und da kann die Grafikkarte nichts dafür.


> Wo gibt es den gehackten Treiber, der Antialiasing erzwingen kann?


Den gibt es nicht, auf die Engine kommt es an.


----------



## DarkMo (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

wozu brauch man dann denn bitteschön im treiber diese AA einstellungen? oO das wär doch dann die größte augenwischerei! wenn das kein filter is, der nach der bildberechnung angewandt wird, brauch man die ganze einstellung nich - weil dann kann ichs gleich bequem ingame einstellen, un muss ned jedesma in den treiber rennen...

also allein aus verständnissicht und eben der frage nach dem sinn des ganzen, finde ich die frage von bonita schon gerechtfertigt ^^ und um mal ein wenig das ganze thema zu reizen  wenn das ned geht, solange das game kein AA anbietet, dann is das gelaber von wegen NV treiber sind viel besser wegen den vielen ach so tollen einstellmöglichkeiten eh schwachfug.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

Kein Schwachfug, sofern AA geht, hat man mehr Optionen.


----------



## DarkMo (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

aber habt ihr nich "eben" im screenshot thread noch wegen dem einen game geredet, was kein AA bietet, logic (glaub wars) konnts aber extern per treiber einschalten?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

Man kann per Downsampling arbeiten, was mit Geforces recht problemlos geht, mit Radeons jedoch nur (stark) eingeschränkt. Etwa in GTA4.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: settings und screens*



4DBonita schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ganz einfach: *Wieso haben meine Einstellungen im nvTreiber keine Wirkung?*




Geile Art hier zu POSTEN ! Mein Gott,
schreib es doch noch größer evtl. auf 2 Seiten!

Antwort: Weil es nicht geht!


----------



## DarkMo (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

also son von mir angesprochener post-aa-filter wäre sowas wie downsampling als bsp? und geforces können das per treiber nich, sondern nur das von haus aus mitgelieferte aa verbessern/verstärken oder wie? ich dacht immer, dieses treiber-aa wäre generell son post-aa (also nach der bildberechnung angewendetes aa) - weil mir alles andre eben total sinnfrei vorkommt >< is aber gut zu wissen, dann brauch ich auf die tollen treiber von nv ja zukünftig garnich mehr soviel betrachtungsgewicht geben ^^ höchstens diese flimmerproblematik wäre da noch ne intressante sache.


----------



## 4DBonita (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*

sehe ich genau so wie DarkMo...

thx für die Antworten 

@ElfenLied77: dachte ich mach es unmissverständlich, damit du es auch verstehst.

*Mein Fazit*
Nv ist fürn Arsch, wenn sie schon kein AA können, sollten sie den Spieleentwicklern mindestens nahe legen, wie diese AA ins Spiel integrieren könnten. auch bei Konsolenportationen.
Downsampling bietet Nv ebenfalls nicht an, obwohl es genau wie die Sache mit dem AA nur eine Frage des Wollens ist.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass universelles AA und Downsampling ein Entwicklerteam wie das von Nv länger als eine Woche beschäftigen würden.
Einzig logische Erklärung: Nv ist unkoordiniert (Manager für'n A* oder so; btw wurde der nicht neulich verhaftet?) oder hat, seit AA erfunden wurde, noch keine freie Woche gehabt, da sie alles daran setzen müssen nicht bankrott zu gehen... zweites ist unwahrscheinlich.
naja, was reg ich mich auf.. "The Future is Fusion", die haben ja sogar schon Ansätze in Richtung OpenSource gemacht.. außerdem haben sie es nicht nötig zu bestechen.

Bin ziemlich enttäuscht von Nv, mal sehen ob ich mit ATI glücklicher werde.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*



4DBonita schrieb:


> @ElfenLied77: dachte ich mach es *unmissverständlich*, damit du es auch verstehst.
> 
> *Mein Fazit*
> *Nv ist fürn Arsch*, wenn sie schon kein AA können, sollten sie den Spieleentwicklern mindestens nahe legen, wie diese AA ins Spiel integrieren könnten. auch bei Konsolenportationen.Downsampling bietet Nv ebenfalls nicht an, obwohl es genau wie die Sache mit dem AA nur eine Frage des Wollens ist.
> ...


Damit auch ich es verstehe? *rofl* mein Guter Du musst noch viel lernen!
Wer sagt das es an *ATI oder NVIDIA* liegt ! Wer keine Ahnung hat solls bleiben lassen! 
Ich dachte die Antworten waren für Dich  unmissverständlich für so ein komisches Konsolengame!
_*Überlege mal was Du hier für eine Entengrütze schreibst ey! Mein Rat: Lass die Finger von den Drogen!*_


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Antialiasing lässt sich nicht erzwingen*



			
				4DBonita schrieb:
			
		

> Downsampling bietet Nv ebenfalls nicht an, obwohl es genau wie die Sache mit dem AA nur eine Frage des Wollens ist.


NV kann nichts daran ändern, wenn die Engine kein AA unterstützt


----------

